
Commuter Railroads Build a Secret Minute Into Train Departures - prakash
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/17/nyregion/17minute.html?_r=1&hp
======
jcdreads
In Boston, they then build in lots of random 30-minute delays after the trains
have left.

------
gfodor
To counter this article, they're going to have to set all the clocks Grand
Central back by a minute.

------
fnid
In college I drove a van between different campuses so students could travel
between them easily. On one of my stops, a passenger got on board and,
obviously displeased, said, "You left early last time! I saw you drive off
while I was coming out of the library!"

Lesson learned: Sometimes late is better.

------
jamesbritt
'"If everyone knows they get an extra minute, they’re going to lollygag,"
explained Marjorie Anders, a spokeswoman for the Metro-North Railroad. Told of
this article, Ms. Anders laughed. "Don’t blow our cover!" she said.'

Let the lollygagging commence!

